
Scientists Have Cloned Monkeys for the First Time - DoreenMichele
http://time.com/5116880/scientists-clone-monkeys-human-cloning/
======
jbryner
It sounds like some technical barriers have been overcome in terms of cloning
humans. I can't even imagine what that would look like.

~~~
devoply
I would imagine it looks exactly the same. Only smaller and younger.

~~~
runnr_az
I just wanna say - that made me laugh so hard. thx!

